# HELP The Coding Source



## erika hearon (Aug 6, 2008)

Has anyone worked for the Coding Source? Are they lagit and is this some kind of test you are sent off to take to find out who makes the cut? Do they pay well?


----------



## gindles2 (Aug 6, 2008)

There is another forum with news on the coding source you should read. Look for it under search


----------

